# Skiing in Canada



## Astromaid (Feb 27, 2006)

This may be a really dumb question, but is there any skiing in Canada in September?  My step son in getting married in September of 2007 and trying to decide where to go on his honeymoon.  They both love to ski, just got back from Montana, but of course there is no skiing here in the states during September.  I know nothing about it, but wondered if there might be resorts open further North.  

Thank you for any suggestions.
Julie


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 27, 2006)

Astromaid said:
			
		

> This may be a really dumb question, but is there any skiing in Canada in September?  My step son in getting married in September of 2007 and trying to decide where to go on his honeymoon.  They both love to ski, just got back from Montana, but of course there is no skiing here in the states during September.  I know nothing about it, but wondered if there might be resorts open further North.
> 
> Thank you for any suggestions.
> Julie


There may be skiing in Whistler in September.  I'm not sure when they shut down in the fall, but that info is on the website.

There is year round skiing at Mt. Hood in Oregon at the Timberline ski area.  Whispering Woods, a very nce TS, is about half an hour from Timberline.  

The US ski team practices in the summer at Mt. Hood. When I have stayed at Whispering Woods in the past, the ski team was using rooms at the resort for lodging for the skiers.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 27, 2006)

> There may be skiing in Whistler in September. I'm not sure when they shut down in the fall, but that info is on the website.
> 
> There is year round skiing at Mt. Hood in Oregon at the Timberline ski area. Whispering Woods, a very nce TS, is about half an hour from Timberline.



Everthing Steve said is true, but you have to be really hard core to ski in Sept. The skiing is very very limited at that time of year.

Skiing in Whistler generally goes till the end of July, but varies with the year. 

Good Luck


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 27, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> Everthing Steve said is true, but you have to be really hard core to ski in Sept. The skiing is very very limited at that time of year.
> 
> Skiing in Whistler generally goes till the end of July, but varies with the year.
> 
> Good Luck


Any place in NA that has summer skiing is doing it on snow fields (i.e., glaciers).  The runs get groomed overnight.  Skiing starts about 9 am and finishes about 1 pm, because by then the surface is pretty much slush.


----------



## vicneo (Feb 27, 2006)

why dont you try argentina brazil or australia new zealand


----------



## Astromaid (Feb 28, 2006)

Thank you for the advise, I will look into the suggestions.  As for traveling to the Southern hemisphere, these are a couple of young kids who have done very little traveling and have a limited budget.  I am trying to find some low cost options for them.

Thank you for the responses.
Julie


----------

